# Theo's here



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

He arrived when I was at work and my mam had to sort his cage out. I've borrowed a cage off one of the Pawz girls. It's really small but it will have to do for now until they bond or w/e.


The cages are put close to each other. Rini has spotted him and they seem interested in each other. Rini has been pacing abit, pooping here and there which I suppose it territorial, and she has stamped her foot a couple times. I'm guessing this is to be expected from her.
I havent got the bonding info from them yet so I hope I get it some time tomorrow.

He's so cute, smaller than Rini as he's still a baby. His fur needs a good brush but he comes to you and doesnt mind too much being stroked and I had to pick him up to put him back in his cage when I thought Rini was coming down her condo's stairs.

Hoping things go well in the next few days!  Wish us luck!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

ohh yay, but errr pics?????


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ooh yay, cant wait for pics, im guessing this is theo?
Animals for Adoption


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes that is Theo  It was too late on to take pics last night and I didnt want to put a camera in his face on the first day lol
This is the "set up" it's a tiny cage but my dog crate wouldn't fit in. Plus this is better as I dont have to lean in to get him out, rearrange his setup etc, so it should be less frightening.
























Just had to investigate as I heard a scuffle and someone stamping their foot a couple times.... and thats with just the cages together :/ Rini is a bit confused I think.

This is another image that Pawz gave me of him, he's really cute!








And this is the one from the website!









I was letting him stretch his legs for a couple minutes this morning and when I took the lid off the cage they met nose to nose... which was fine for 5 seconds until Rini battered the bars lol, touching Rini's nose isn't the best thing to do in life :/
He spun round and wanted to get back to her but I guided him out of the cage. I tried to make sure he didnt get next to the cage and let him jump round my bed, but he stamped his foot which was an indication that I was gonna have to put him back in. He was out for a while tho, both of them are marking with their chins a lot, especially rini and there's been a lot of pooping.

Still haven't heard from Vicky about this bonding booklet. They said I should follow it to the letter so I cant start without it. Hope I get it today otherwise I feel a little lost.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

He is a cutie.
I love how Rini is sat watching him.

Good luck with the bonding. x


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

purple_x said:


> He is a cutie.
> I love how Rini is sat watching him.
> 
> Good luck with the bonding. x


Yeah both of them are really interested in each other....
Just had him out again, blocked off rini's cage with some fencing but when he got close she went mad trying to get through the bars and grunting etc.....
I'm really apprehensive about the bonding now....  I've never bonded before and I'm imagining that it will be hard :/

I've asked them if I could get a little help with the first meeting but they are busy with work and their own stuff so I'm doubting they could get time....

Hmmm... wish I had more experienced, I KNOW you can bond rabbits even if they are feisty... wish Rini was a chilled bunny...


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I am sure people on here will help. I have never done it before so I'm no help but lots of knowledge here from other people.
He's a cutie


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

It's just normal I guess, they aren't going to like each other straight away. I'm just worried cause I'm a novice :/


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rini said:


> It's just normal I guess, they aren't going to like each other straight away. I'm just worried cause I'm a novice :/


You're not the only one. I'll be taking tips and seeing how yours come on as I may be getting a wifey bun next weekend


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

jo-pop said:


> You're not the only one. I'll be taking tips and seeing how yours come on as I may be getting a wifey bun next weekend


Rini is quite a nervous, protective bun to begin with tho... and it seems she's not afraid to warn others off lol... we'll see how it goes


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I had an 'un-bondable' bunny from a rescue once, she was a little crazy but bonding her to one of my boys was actually really easy and they took to each other very quickly.

Is anyone (mum, friend etc) around to help you with the bonding? It may seem a little less scary if someone else is there with you.

When I've bonded bunnies I've just popped them in a carrier and either walked round the garden with them! Or taken them on a short car journey. Then put them in the bath or small pen outside and sat with them.
The only time I found it difficult was when I was trying 2 females together.
Everytime I've done male/female it has all gone smoothly.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm waiting for the bonding info from pawz as they said to follow it and try not to problem solve myself :/ 
I feel like a bad bunny mummy. As Rini was being horrible when Theo was out so I squirted her with some water to distract her. She's all wet now  but I gave her some treat and praised her when she sat nicely tho and after he was away I made sure to give her an extra treat.... dunno if this is a good thing to try or not, feel horrible doing it but I want her to get the message that its not ok to attack the bars when he's around.

I dont think they agree with the "stress" type bonding so I'm waiting for their instructions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Awww he is gorgeous, don't worry too much about Rini's behaviour hun she is just being territorial, I'm sure things will be different once in a neutral area


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Awww he is gorgeous, don't worry too much about Rini's behaviour hun she is just being territorial, I'm sure things will be different once in a neutral area


Thanks a lot. I've moved my room around so that I can fit the dog crate in so Theo has somewhere large to stay in. Also Rini can see him clearer through the bars now! 
Not got the cages right together and the crate is kinda diagonal but the closest side is about 6 " away. Rini behaved herself when he first went in it.. I'll get my mam to keep checking up on them tonight when I'm at work.
Might swap cages so each cage smells of them both. Sound like a plan? Theo wouldnt know what to do in Rini's condo! lol

Feeling a little calmer about the bonding, they just need time to chill with each other, it's just been 1 night!
Would still like for someone knowledgeable to be there to help with the first date! My mam would be there but she's less knowledgeable than me!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Rini said:


> Thanks a lot. I've moved my room around so that I can fit the dog crate in so Theo has somewhere large to stay in. Also Rini can see him clearer through the bars now!
> Not got the cages right together and the crate is kinda diagonal but the closest side is about 6 " away. Rini behaved herself when he first went in it.. I'll get my mam to keep checking up on them tonight when I'm at work.
> Might swap cages so each cage smells of them both. Sound like a plan? Theo wouldnt know what to do in Rini's condo! lol
> 
> ...


That's good to hear hun 
I would probably give him a couple more nights to settle and also wait for your bonding details, I know what I would advise but I would hate to say something that contradicts your bonding guide especially as they have told you that you have to follow it to the letter


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> That's good to hear hun
> I would probably give him a couple more nights to settle and also wait for your bonding details, I know what I would advise but I would hate to say something that contradicts your bonding guide especially as they have told you that you have to follow it to the letter


Have received it tonight, will print it out and read it tomorrow, will probably leave them a few days and start some time next week.


----------

